# New AP poll



## greene_dawg (Sep 2, 2014)

1	Florida State (46)	1-0	1456
2	Alabama (1)	1-0	1317
3	Oregon (5)	1-0	1314
4	Oklahoma (2)	1-0	1283
5	Auburn	1-0	1186
6	Georgia (2)	1-0	1114
7	Michigan State	1-0	1093
8	Ohio State	1-0	982
9	Texas A&M (2)	1-0	978
10	Baylor	1-0	962
11	UCLA	1-0	944
12	LSU (1)	1-0	926
13	Stanford	1-0	886
14	USC	1-0	729
15	Ole Miss	1-0	525
16	Notre Dame	1-0	519
17	Arizona State	1-0	431
18	Wisconsin	0-1	364
19	Nebraska	1-0	352
20	Kansas State	1-0	325
21	South Carolina	0-1	196
21	North Carolina	1-0	196
23	Clemson	0-1	164
24	Missouri	1-0	147
25	Louisville	1-0	141


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2014)

Auburn should be higher. I just hope UGA plays like they did in that 2nd half and not play up to our competition like in years past. Even if we take care of bidness, it will be hard for us to move up for a while. Most of the better teams have cupcakes coming up.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 2, 2014)

4 SEC teams in the top 10, and 6 in the top 15.  Not bad.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 2, 2014)

not too sure I like that big of a jump for us this early in the season.  That could be my inner Munson, or it could be the last 6 years and the ghosts of "Willie the Clown" and "Todd and Long"


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 2, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> 4 SEC teams in the top 10, and 6 in the top 15.  Not bad.



Yr in yr out.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 2, 2014)

46 votes for the one and done criminoles...... What a system.....


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 2, 2014)

riprap said:


> Auburn should be higher. I just hope UGA plays like they did in that 2nd half and not play up to our competition like in years past. Even if we take care of bidness, it will be hard for us to move up for a while. Most of the better teams have cupcakes coming up.



I think Pruett is your missing link.
UGA has always been able to score, stopping the other teams from scoring has been UGA's challenge.
Barring injuries, I think Pruett is your huckleberry.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I think Pruett is your missing link.
> UGA has always been able to score, stopping the other teams from scoring has been UGA's challenge.
> Barring injuries, I think Pruett is your huckleberry.



Its one game I've been down this road before,,, and reality hasnt been good to us. On the flip side the D played two not so good quarters and 2 great quarters. The only team that played great the entire game was special teams which helped the D pin their ears back as CMR says get after it... But it was a great win no doubt. If they go in to Columbia with the same level of play and leave with a W then we'll know. The OBC will be ready for us there is no doubt....


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 2, 2014)

We can't control what other teams do.  We just have to keep winning.  

What I hope is that Richt has learned the psychology of this.  In years past we have had our opportunities but blown them in ways that were mind boggling.  Tennessee in 04. SC and Tennessee in 07.  Alabama in 08.  SC in 12.

I hope Richt has learned from those and has learned how to manage hype.

He is saying all the right things since Saturday.

I don't think SC is anything special this year.  But we all know that Spurrious would sell his soul to ruin our season.  We will get their best shot a week from Saturday.  Richt needs to have them ready.  We are easily capable of beating them.  But we can't get the big head because people are saying good things about us.


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I think Pruett is your missing link.
> UGA has always been able to score, stopping the other teams from scoring has been UGA's challenge.
> Barring injuries, I think Pruett is your huckleberry.



I hope we keep the foot on the gas and continue scoring even when things look in check. I have seen too many 20 point leads go away because the offense slacks up and the defense starts to wear down. 

I want to see some rival blowout games instead of a heart attack instant classic.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 3, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> 4 SEC teams in the top 10, and 6 in the top 15.  Not bad.



yeah and none in the #1 spot


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 3, 2014)

The almost athletic conference won't be there long......


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 3, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> We can't control what other teams do.  We just have to keep winning.
> 
> What I hope is that Richt has learned the psychology of this.  In years past we have had our opportunities but blown them in ways that were mind boggling.  Tennessee in 04. SC and Tennessee in 07.  Alabama in 08.  SC in 12.
> 
> ...



I don't think USC's best shot will be anything close to enough to win that game.  We couldn't tackle wide receivers.  How the heck are they gonna tackle Gurley and Chubb?  Unless they let us play with 13 on defense, the game is gonna get out of hand early unless UGA self destructs.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 3, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> I don't think USC's best shot will be anything close to enough to win that game.  We couldn't tackle wide receivers.  How the heck are they gonna tackle Gurley and Chubb?  Unless they let us play with 13 on defense, the game is gonna get out of hand early unless UGA self destructs.



I have seen that happen........


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 3, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> The almost athletic conference won't be there long......



Maybe not, but FSU will.  See how that works?  I'm a fan of my team.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 3, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I think Pruett is your missing link.
> UGA has always been able to score, stopping the other teams from scoring has been UGA's challenge.
> Barring injuries, I think Pruett is your huckleberry.





brownceluse said:


> Its one game I've been down this road before,,,



So many times! Clemson and SC have put a blight on our season how many times in the last few years? If we make it to the Auburn game undefeated color me an almost believer. I been shot at and missed and you know what at and hit too many times to get all "Rah!" at this point.

We did get a lot of momentum out of the second half of the Clemson game that hopefully continues. The problem is the first half proved we are still a Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde team.

I don't see us moving up from the 6 hole unless something bad happens to the first 5 and they are all solid.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 3, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> The almost athletic conference won't be there long......



Whiners gonna whine...love it.


----------



## Slingblade (Sep 3, 2014)

riprap said:


> i hope we keep the foot on the gas and continue scoring even when things look in check. I have seen too many 20 point leads go away because the offense slacks up and the defense starts to wear down.
> 
> I want to see some rival blowout games instead of a heart attack instant classic.



this!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 3, 2014)

alphachief said:


> whiners gonna whine...love it.



lol  lol


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 3, 2014)

Is that like Alabama being country music group of the year?  Who is voting for this fantasy?

And I'm fine where we are.... But #1?  Who'd they play McEachern?


----------



## tcward (Sep 3, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> yeah and none in the #1 spot



Yet....


----------



## weagle (Sep 4, 2014)

Auburn's schedule is absolutely brutal.  If we were to win out this year, we should just claim the title and sit home while the other 4 battle it out for second place in the playoff.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2014)

weagle said:


> Auburn's schedule is absolutely brutal.  If we were to win out this year, we should just claim the title and sit home while the other 4 battle it out for second place in the playoff.




Auburn is going to need a lot of fluke plays to get a shot this year.. Not sure they are that lucky this year...


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Maybe not, but FSU will.  See how that works?  I'm a fan of my team.



With your schedule no reason to believe FSU won't win out (SOS #46 in the nation).....


Sept. 6  The Citadel Bulldogs 
Doak Campbell Stadium

Sept. 20  Clemson Tigers 
Doak Campbell Stadium

Sept. 27  at NC State Wolfpack
Carter-Finley Stadium, Raleigh

Oct. 4  Wake Forest Demon Deacons 
Doak Campbell Stadium

Oct. 11  at Syracuse Orange 
Carrier Dome, Syracuse

Oct. 18  Notre Dame Fighting Irish 
Doak Campbell Stadium

Oct. 30  at Louisville Cardinals 
Papa John's Cardinal Stadium, Louisville, KY 

Nov. 8  Virginia Cavaliers (HC)
Doak Campbell Stadium

Nov. 15  at Miami (FL) Hurricanes 
Sun Life Stadium, Miami Gardens, FL 

Nov. 22  Boston College Eagles 
Doak Campbell Stadium

Nov. 29  Florida Gators 
Doak Campbell Stadium


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2014)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> With your schedule no reason to believe FSU won't win out (SOS #46 in the nation).....



I know, right.  Thank God for cross division games and an ACC team on the schedule or UGA's schedule would rival the Big East.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2014)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> With your schedule no reason to believe FSU won't win out (SOS #46 in the nation).....
> 
> 
> Sept. 6  The Citadel Bulldogs
> ...



The Louisville game could put a dent in that ranking.  Plus they got the gators.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 9, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I know, right.  Thank God for cross division games and an ACC team on the schedule or UGA's schedule would rival the Big East.



Yeah Ga. Tech is a typical tough ACC foe.......


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 9, 2014)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Yeah Ga. Tech is a typical tough ACC foe.......



Right, I mean they're no Vandy, Kentucky, Tennessee, Arkansas, Troy, Charleston Southern, or possibly even South Carolina.

I know our schedule isn't tough, but let's not pretend that y'all are go up against a murderer's row.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 9, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> 1	Florida State (46)	1-0	1456
> 2	Alabama (1)	1-0	1317
> 3	Oregon (5)	1-0	1314
> 4	Oklahoma (2)	1-0	1283
> ...




They must be watching different games than I am.


I would have FSU at about #7, maybe #6.

1 Oregon
2 Auburn
3 Oklahoma
4 alabama
5 Georgia
6 Tx A&M
7 FSU
8 LSU
9 USC
10 STanford/Florida


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 9, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I know, right.  Thank God for cross division games and an ACC team on the schedule or UGA's schedule would rival the Big East.



Hold on there Chief Osceola, was just looking at SOS for 2014 schedules: 
26 thru 50:
(26) Indiana, (27) North Carolina, (28) Boston College, (29) Arizona, (30) South Carolina, (31) Missouri, (32) Florida, (33) LSU, (34) Clemson, (35) Georgia, (36) Ohio State, (37) Wake Forest, (38) Illinois, (39) Maryland, (40) TCU, (41) SMU, (42) Georgia Tech, (43) Purdue, (44) Kansas State, (45) Northwestern, (46) Florida State, (47) Oregon State, (48) Oregon, (49) Oklahoma, (50) Michigan State


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 9, 2014)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Hold on there Chief Osceola, was just looking at SOS for 2014 schedules:
> 26 thru 50:
> (26) Indiana, (27) North Carolina, (28) Boston College, (29) Arizona, (30) South Carolina, (31) Missouri, (32) Florida, (33) LSU, (34) Clemson, (35) Georgia, (36) Ohio State, (37) Wake Forest, (38) Illinois, (39) Maryland, (40) TCU, (41) SMU, (42) Georgia Tech, (43) Purdue, (44) Kansas State, (45) Northwestern, (46) Florida State, (47) Oregon State, (48) Oregon, (49) Oklahoma, (50) Michigan State



Yep, you're in the same range as us.  Which was exactly my point.  Thanks for the confirmation.


----------

